# Exodon planted tank



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

http://i123.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid123.photobucket.com/albums/o318/Pritong_Galunggong/Exo3.flv


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

looks real nice.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks dawgz


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ur exos are real calm...mine used to be retarded lol


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> ur exos are real calm...mine used to be retarded lol


yes, they were once hyper. over the past 6 months, they seem to have calmed down. But make no mistake about it - when feeding time comes around, they're begging for food when i walk over to their tank and once the food hits the water, they just erupt into a wild frenzy.


----------

